# Welsboilies



## Aal777 (7. Februar 2006)

Hi#h 
was haltet ihr von Boilies zum Welsfischen habe diese schon öfters in Katalogen gesehen und frage mich ob damit jemand erfahrung hat?
Danke im vorraus:m 
Gruß Aal777


----------



## derkarpfen (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welsboilies*

An was für Boilies hast du denn gedacht es gibt tausend verschiedene arten!


----------



## Daserge (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welsboilies*

na di auf die die Welse beissen|supergri 

Ne mal im ernst ich hab zwar noch nie damit geangelt doch denke ich braucht es doch mehr als nur Wels Boilies um einen zu fangen.Ich habe schon von vielen Welsbeifängen beim Karpfenangeln gehört.Dies war meist auf Boilies mit Fischgeschmack oder Krabben.Ich denke mal, legst du den Boilie an ne Stelle wo ein Wels ist hasse gute Chancen ansonsten rate ich dir leiber ein paar Würmer im Garten sammeln und alle auf einen Haken.Ist billiger und wahrscheinlich genauso fängig.


----------



## Aal777 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welsboilies*

hi #h 
habe diese Boilies nur mit leber/blut und fisch gesehen von Top Secret


----------



## Kalle25 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welsboilies*

Letztes Jahr wurde am Main beim Karpfenangeln mit Fischboilies ein Wels von 1,73m gefangen. Ich persönlich denke aber, dass das nur Zufallsfänge sind. Die weitaus meisten Fänge wurden eben mit einem Wurmbündel oder mit Köderfisch gemacht.


----------



## Gloin (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welsboilies*

hi!
d.h. ihr glaubt nicht, dass es sinn macht sich extra welsbolies zu kaufen und "gezielt" damit auf wels zu fischen?
gilt das gleiche denn auch für pellets?


----------



## Aal777 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welsboilies*

@gloin





> gilt das gleiche denn auch für pellets?


nein mit Pellets hatte ich gute Erfahrungen.:m  Es gingen Welse beim Karpfenangel auf die Dinger. 

Gruß  Aal777


----------



## derkarpfen (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welsboilies*

Ich glaube die mit der leber sind sehr gut ich habe bekannte-/verwandte die welse mit leber Boilies gefangen haben ich selbst habe mich noch nicht getraut selber damit zu fischen.


----------



## Gloin (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welsboilies*

ich denke aber dass die welse beim angeln mit pellets recht lange an die baits gewöhnt werden müssen oder?
werd es denk ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## charel2988 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welsboilies*

Hallo, hab auch schon öfters von welsbeifängen beim karpfenangeln gehört! aber hätte ne frage zu den wels-pellets, welche könntet ihr empfehlen (erfahrung), grösse,geschmack,.... 
danke und noch viel glück beim ansitzen


----------



## Karpfencrack (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welsboilies*

ganz normale halibutt pellets,sie beissen auch auf boilies und es sind meines erachtens keine zufallsfänge


----------



## blackcat (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welsboilies*

na ja wen ich auf wells gehe dan entweder mit köfi,peletz oder würmer. Von den genanten boilies halte ich net viel haben es auch scho probiert aber keine fänge .Nur auf die genaten köter wie köfi und so habenn sie gebissen an der gleichen stelle .


----------



## blackcat (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welsboilies*

na ja wen ich auf wells gehe dan entweder mit köfi,peletz oder würmer.von den genaten boilies hate ich net viel haben sie schon getestet und zu vergleich haben wie peletz neben dran gefüttert und auch gefischt und auf der boilieseite is nix gegenagen ;nur auf der peletz und köfi rute is was gegangen.


----------



## chub24 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welsboilies*

Hallo

Ich denke in einem Gewässer wo viel mit Boillies auf Karpfen gefüttert wird wird sich auch der Wels bedienen.
Also Wallerboillies zb. in Erdbeer-Geschmack aber mid. größe 35mm sonst fängste statt Waller Karpfen.:q


----------



## YakuzaInk (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welsboilies*

ein paar große heilbutt pellets am haar sind auch nicht verkehrt und eignen sich ganz gut bei ner montage mit schwimmer
kleiner geheim tip ;-)
die fischboilies eignen sich recht gut um gezielt große barben zu fangen
aber wenn es einen starken krabbenbestand gibt würde ich davon abraten da sich dann eher die kraben an den dingern satt fressen... =(


----------



## YakuzaInk (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welsboilies*

achja, das octopus zeug von quantum wertet wurmbündel/köfis erheblich auf da das zeug einen richtig üblen fischgestank verbreitet


----------

